# why are audis just overpriced vws?



## dragonfly2k3 (Dec 28, 2006)

why would someone buy an audi when they can just buy a VW and get the same ****.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (dragonfly2k3)*


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (dragonfly2k3)*

Your age in your profile says it all (17).








As for your car , you do realize that Acura brand was invented to sell expensive Hondas in the US right? 
VW didn't make anything close to my S6.


----------



## BkoolB3 (May 1, 2001)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (Harold)*

Good gawd...17??? My 15 yr old son has more sense than you








As for your choice of vehicle (paid for by your dubious parentage of course) ask your dad about this quote from the 80's: _The plaque for the alternates is down the hall-in the ladie's room_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (dragonfly2k3)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (MFZERO)*

Ummm...not a single VW sold in the USA even shares a platform with any Audi sedans sold in the USA (admitantly the TT shares the platform of some VWs). All VWs in the USA are built on the A platform (or a modified version of it) and Audis are B, C or D platform cars. Try learning about the cars you bash before bashing them.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (dragonfly2k3)*

Well, dragonfly2k3, if you intended to get people riled up, that was the way to do it.
Prior to the current generation cars, in many ways Audis were just expensive Volkswagens. That has changed substantially in the past 5 years, and as we move forward will change even more as Audi takes more and more independence from the Corporate parent.
Currently, both companies share many components, but not platforms: they share brake systems, engines, HVAC, electronics - but there is where the similarities pretty much end. Even the A3, which technically shares a platform with the VW Golf, is so substantially different that it is hard to really call them shared.
Moving forward, Audi has adopted their own platform called the MLP, which will be used for the next generation A4, A5, A6, A8 models. The first of these will be introduced this spring at the Geneva Auto show in the form of the new A5 coupe. These cars will share little with Volkswagen products other than (possibly) those items mentioned above: brake systems, engines, HVAC, etc.
In the future, be careful how you word your statements/questions - otherwise the responses you get from the fine folks around here may be less than cordial.

_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfly2k3* »_why would someone buy an audi when they can just buy a VW and get the 
same ****.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (Travis Grundke)*

Just a troll - don't feed


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (dragonfly2k3)*

You begin from a false assumption (Mr. Saavik. I have no ego to bruise.) 
Now go away.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (sieben)*

It's true that Audi and VW share *very* basic platforms, as well as mechanical componets. 
The simple fact is that in detail(and often times in broader terms), the platforms in the end share almost nothing in common with each other. And in recent years, the divergence has continued. Other than the basic "A" platform(Audi A/S3, VW Golf), the only platform shared between the two companies is the D platform( A8/A8L/S8, VW Phaeton, Bentley Continental GT/GTC/Flying Spur). And even then, these cars differ so much from eachother, they're almost entirely different.
So, Audi cars aren't overpriced VWs so much as just plain Audis.
I appogize if I offended anyone, but since the B6 Audi A/S4 and the D3 A8 family, Audis are ever more like Audis, not over priced VWs.


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:49 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (chernaudi)*

And, let's not forget that even though the Bentley / Phaeton / A8 may share some components, the A8 is an aluminum space frame while the others are steel. Significant differences all around.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (Travis Grundke)*

With everything that's going on in Der Fatherland with VWAG (the Porsche influence, etc), will Audi still be under VW's wing, or will they become totally independent?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (fortysomething)*

Well, Audi is 99.7% privately owned by VAG. And the Porsche family influence(namely Piech's) isn't all that surpising, as Ferdinand Porshce founded VW 10 years before he and his son Ferry founded their own semi-autonomus company.


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (chernaudi)*

if one could say its like lincoln and mercery have more in common with ford than vw and audi are alike. they share the same systems and stuff. But everything is far superior on audi's But its because u pay more for it. Like the 4 link suspension on the S4's i dont think any vw has a 4link suspension. 

Just get in a vw and then get in a audi u will see the silimatires and differences.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (chaos2984)*

I've considered switching from VW to something like an A4 or A6. I'm a huge VW loyalist, but I consider Audi to be "in the family." They're rated higher and Audi of America seems to be less volatile than VW; sales more or less consistently go up, and the division is more efficient with profitability. I'm not necessarily saying that Audis are "expensive Volkswagens" as the OP, but I see Audi to VW as Lexus is to Toyota or Infiniti to Nissan, or Acura to Honda. Using the Ford comparison, I would say that Mercurys ARE rebadged Fords, but Lincolns are a step up.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (fortysomething)*

I also have my VWs (current and past). However, my next car has two requirements: diesel and luxury. VW can provide the diesel, but even my current Jetta max optioned out is nowhere near what I can order in an Audi. I want quality sound, bluetooth, power seats, and other options in this vein. I want a diesel with over 200lbs of torque. I want an A4, 3-Series or C-Class with all this. 
And I want it now!!







Actually, it will likely be sometime in 2008 for my next car. I'm crossing my fingers...


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: why are audis just overpriced vws? (ATC98092)*

The A3 does share a LOT from the Jetta/Golf, the TT is a different story as it is the same chassis but with a lot of changes and aluminum put in.
So I guess you could compare the A3 to a golf, but that is about it. 
The new platform from Audi looks REALLY interesting and hopefully it will be as great as it sounds.


----------

